# Oregon bar #'s



## fordtoolin99 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a Oregon chainsaw bar on my saw & I am trying to figure out what the numbers mean 7714
2050 0898UA
Its a 20" bar & I know the chain is 3/8. I believe the 20 (2050) means 20".
Does the 50 (2050) mean 50 guage?


----------



## nomak (Dec 23, 2009)

pretty sure the 2050 refers to 20" bar length with .050 chain width.. as far as other numbers not sure myself..


----------



## Saw Bones (Dec 26, 2009)

*Oregon Bar info*

Attached is info from the Oregon Web Site. Dont know what the 7714means. 20 = 20" 5= 50 Ga. 00 = Bar type 8= either nose sprocket teeth, or radius of nose (Round nose bar) 98UA = Bar Mount patern. According to the info provided. 

Hope this is of some use.


----------

